# hello



## moomin (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi,

First time doing this and very nervous so will make it short and sweet! Have been dipping in and out of this site for some time and have found it very informative. Have been ttc for 2.5 yrs with no luck. I had a myomectomy last month to remove several fibroids and now considering moving on to IVF. Back to work after six weeks on the sick in two weeks  ! Can anyone shed any light on how IVF fits in with full time work commitments and what sort of experiences have people had with their employers? Would appriciate your thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya moomin

A huge warm welcome to Fertility friends

I do hope that u find it helpful

Perhaps popping into the ivf board maybe of help to you.

I havent done ivf so cant really give u any advice on that but wish you lots of love and luck.


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Moomin (my cats name is moomins)   

I cant help with your question as this will be my first ivf and i have been wondering the same thing. But i would like to say a big hello and welcome to ff.

If you ever fancy a natter pop into the chat room some time. 

Will look forward to chatting to you,

L xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi moomin

welcome to ff hope to chat to you soon goodluck 
love lilly xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Moomin,

Just wanted to welcome you to FF! and wish you luck with your tx.

Laine x


----------



## moomin (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi,

thank you all for your lovely welcome! I have also posted on the IVF page as suggested.

Thanks


----------

